# Esquema cable S video 6 pines



## daac84 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hola

ps como dice el titulo , estoy buscando ayuda con un esquema que  encontre de un conector s video de 6 pines , ya consegui el conector (es  de los mismos ps2 de teclados y mouse viejos ) , pero no entiendo muy  bn como debo conectar , para audio y video (no lo compro por que no lo  he conseguido en unilago y ademas lo vi en una pagia de usa en 25 $ y  con eso compraria una capturadora nueva con s video de 4 pines) 

esquema 
http://pinouts.ru/Video/leadtek_tvout_pinout.shtml


Pinout of the PS/2 connector used on some Leadtek and VisionTek GeForce2  Ti cards as tvout connectors. Just hook up an rca to the composite pins  and you have yourself a cable.

Pin 	Name 	Direction 	Description
1 	GND(Y) 		S-VIDEO Ground (Y)
2 	GND(C) 		S-VIDEO Ground(C)
3 	Y 		S-VIDEO Intensity (Luminance)
4 	C 		S-VIDEO Color (Chrominance)
5 	GND(COMPOSITE) 		Composite Ground
6 	COMPOSITE 		Composite Signal

Tambien quisiera saber, este conector solo saca video o tambien el audio ya que segun lo que veo en  el pinout todo esta relacionado con video

Gracias y espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## osk_rin (Sep 2, 2010)

usa el buscador del foro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/adaptador-s-video-rca-8116/


----------



## daac84 (Sep 2, 2010)

osk_rin dijo:


> usa el buscador del foro:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/adaptador-s-video-rca-8116/



Hola 

Gracias por tu ayuda , pERO  en este link esta para uno de 4 y como les comente estoy perdido por que este es uno de 6 y no entiendo muy bn los pinouts como los debo de conectar

Gracias


----------



## osk_rin (Sep 2, 2010)

pues, yo personalmente tenia una targeta ATI radeon en la pc. el conector de s video era de 7 pines solo segui el pin out de uno de 4 y le conecte un rca y sin mayor problema funciono, con ese cablesito veia peliculas en la tv,
solo segui este esquema.


----------



## daac84 (Sep 3, 2010)

HOla pues precisamente me base en ese esquema estoy conectado tal cual pero sin el condensador pero no me da imagen , tambien probe los pines 

5             GND(COMPOSITE)             
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




             Composite Ground                               6             COMPOSITE             
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




             Composite Signal

de ahi saque un rca pero la imagen es demasiado mala , me podrian confirmar si se tiene que usar obligatoriamente el condensador ya que segun he visto muchos de los que lo arman no lo usan , ademas conectando no me sale ninguna imagen ni siquiera en blanco y negro.


Gracias


----------



## osk_rin (Sep 3, 2010)

la razones por las cuales, probablemente no se ve la imagen en la tv, son 2 comprueba lo siguiente:

-conroladores respectivos a tu tarjeta grafica
de no ser asi visita: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

- ya instalados los conroladores vete al panel de control de la tarjeta algunas veces aparece el icono en la barra de tareas, una vez abierto, el panel buscas la configuracion de la TV.

normalmente tienes que conectar el cable a la tv, ponerla en modo video, despues te vas a la confuguracion de la tarjeta "ya mencionada antes" y buscar la opcion detectar tv. hasta ese momento la tarjeta te mandara se-al atravez de la salida de s-video.

bueno espero y te sirva de algo la informacion 

saludos.


----------



## daac84 (Sep 4, 2010)

osk_rin dijo:


> la razones por las cuales, probablemente no se ve la imagen en la tv, son 2 comprueba lo siguiente:
> 
> -conroladores respectivos a tu tarjeta grafica
> de no ser asi visita: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
> ...



HOla 
Gracias por tu ayuda , pero lo que quiero hacer es importar el video desde un xbox (tengo una tarjeta de tv advantek importa y exporta) , haciendo la prueba solo con los pines  5-6 de compositive da imagen pero muy mala y guiandome por el pinout del s video de 4 ,conecto pero no da ningun tipo de imagen 


Esta es la calidad que me da con el compositive (tambien hice la prueba con un vhs y pasa lo mismo calidad pesima )

http://j.imagehost.org/0588/DSC00320.jpg


Gracias y espero me puedan dar otra idea


----------



## daac84 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hola

la solucion fue no guiarme por los pinouts y hacer prueba entre todos los pines y por fin encontre cuales son , ya arme el cable y todo OK.
Gracias


----------



## osk_rin (Sep 10, 2010)

jaja, se me paso por completo comentarte eso yo tambien hice eso una vez y funciono

que bueno que hayas solucionado tu problema


----------



## Silvacho (Dic 5, 2014)

Hola, ¿Podrías pasarme la solución? Tengo el mismo cable y necesito pasarlo a RCA. Muchas gracias. Saludos.


----------

